# The value of probiotics!



## Jillis (Sep 11, 2005)

I always give probiotics to my goats when they go through any abnormal stresses and when I have to give antibiotics...
I always wondered if it was pointless to give probiotics when they were on antibiotics because wouldn't the meds wipe out the new flora you were introducing to the gut as well as the established flora?

Well, I am on a very powerful antibiotic for a dog bite. I HAVE to take it, it is not negotiable. One of the most common side effects to this drug is thrush, cramps, nausea, diarrhea---which can escalate to a form of ulcerative colitis caused by this drug wiping out all flora except the one which causes the ulcerative colitis---and the drug for that bug is one I am allergic too! You are not even supposed to take this antibiotic if you have ever been diagnosed with ulcerative colitis---and I battled that condition as a young adult, as well as severe thrush in every membrane of my body. So I was really apprehensive about taking this. I am allergic to all the other drug choices. 

So, remembering what I do for my goats, I got myself some good probiotics at the local health food store. (I am also eating yogurt, but the benefits of that are very slight!) 

I am very happy to report that although I do have some stomach discomfort, and loss of appetite, my bowels have been wonderfully normal, I have no sign of thrush, and I can literally feel the comfort spread through my abdomen within an hour of taking the probiotics...I take it 1 to 2 hours after the antibiotic. 

So, if, like me, you have ever wondered about the value of probiotics, wonder no more!

I am sold!


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

Yeah. probiotics are great. I used them long before I had goats. They are especially beneficial after fasting to refurbish the flora  

Lately, I have been trying to cut back on the amount of supplements that I give my does, and am considering trying to feed them or drench them with kefir for probiotics. What do you think?

Christy


----------



## midkiffsjoy (Sep 29, 2005)

So what are proviotics and where do you get them? Are they the stuff in a tube that you give goats for travel to keep them from getting sick from the stress of travel??? If so .....and you have to drive 4 + hours to pick up a goat, do you give it to the goat right before you leave, or sometime before hand, ?????

Just curious.


----------



## dezeeuwgoats (Jan 12, 2006)

cmharris; I have given kefir to my does! I had a doe look a little 'down' and the very next morning - only two squirts of milk. From half gallon to two squirts. Needless to say, I was very concerned, panicked even. I figured she must be very sick. I started giving b-complex injections, and kefir. I assumed she'd dry up - but she didn't! Within 24 hours she had improved - and I kept administering for three days. She isn't milking as much now as she normally would - but it is only slightly less. Vitamin b complex and kefir are now my first line of defense. I came very close to giving her antibiotics, but am so glad I didn't, in this case.

Niki


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

Wow, thanks Niki!

How much kefir and how do you administer it? I have a little pump bottle I use sometimes, I think 4 pumps is an ounce...

I'm glad your doe is doing better  

Christy


----------



## Jillis (Sep 11, 2005)

midkiffsjoy said:


> So what are proviotics and where do you get them?


I get a tub of the powdered probiotics...it is dried flora of the rumen and intestines...like yeast is dried flora that rises bread when activiated by a warm, wet, environment. I put the powder in my girls' drinking water when they are stressed or on antibiotics...


----------



## midkiffsjoy (Sep 29, 2005)

Okay...I'm sorry for sounding stupid....stressed out goats = ??? Days they get hooves trimmed and vaced, travel, move to a new padock/pasture??? This is a new idea for me and I'm absorbing info here. *smile*


----------



## dezeeuwgoats (Jan 12, 2006)

Christy - I believe I just filled my drenching gun all the way for Blue. Maybe forty cc's? I've used syringes for the kids - three cc's for the nigerians, and twelve cc's for the nubian kids. The kids actually just suck it right out of the tube - and that's plain, unsweetened, goat's milk kefir. I administer twice a day, until they perk up - and give the b-complex at the same time.

The kefir and the b-complex really worked a miracle for Blue. I have had goats three years (newbie!) and never saw such a dramatic onset of illness, or quick recovery. I had no expectation of her being able to continue on the milking string. 

niki


----------



## Hawkfamily (Jul 13, 2004)

We have just started our goat (also, ironically, named Blue...) on penicillin that the vet prescribed for a sore and infected foot that isn't responding to foot baths and copper sulfate treatments. He said it is likely a chronic thing and will recur in her.
She is on day 2 of a 7-day penicillin regime. Your topic of probiotics obviously interests me specifically right now. Do you recommend I be giving Blue something during this time frame? 
jodi


----------



## Jillis (Sep 11, 2005)

Absolutely! If you use the gel, use it a few hours after the shot of penicillin. If you use the powder, just add it to her drinking water! Hope she recovers!


----------



## dezeeuwgoats (Jan 12, 2006)

Jodi;

Also, follow the course of antibiotics with the probios for a while afterwards also.

niki


----------

